#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Η/Υ >  > > >  >  >  Προτάσεις για αγορά σχεδιογράφου (plotter)

## panosd

Εχει να προτεινει καποιος καποιο μοντελο plotter? 

Θελω να μπω σε προγραμμα ΕΣΠΑ κ να εξοπλιστω οσο καλυτερα μπορω τωρα που ειναι ευκαιρια.

----------


## Ubiquites

Εγώ προς το παρόν πάω σε μαγαζί και τα εκτυπώνω αλλά ναι το σκέφτομαι μελλοντικά να αγοράσω. Θα με ενδιέφερε και εμένα πολύ να μοιραστεί κάποιος που γνωρίζει τι θεωρεί ο ίδιος καλύτερο και σχετικά οικονομικό.

----------

